# BBQG, a Fatty Photo Gallery



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2008)

BBQG, I think we should have a Fatty Photo Gallery of all the Fatties that will be submitted for the throwdown. Maybe one just for all fatties posted. What do you think???  I tried to think... but nothin' happened.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

That thinking thing I get!! LOL!
Actually I agree that would be a great idea, but what do we do? Just post A picture with the recipe?  Is is a photo of the finished product or the progress...perhaps two threads? one for whom ever would like to follow along...kinda like Iron Chef, you can view the progress of a fellow competitors progress the ups and downs?
Then one place for the finished product on Sunday, that everyone can vote from? 

Let me know what you all think....the more suggestions the better! that whole two heads are better than one thing!






Have a great week all....
thx BBQG


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2008)

How about just one pic per finished FATTY with a link to the original post for those that want more info. That way you can pick/judge directly from the Gallery?


----------



## teeotee (Jul 14, 2008)

Think Rich is on the right track ..... would prob need to be two pics tho. Whole thing finished, and a picture of it sliced showing the inside. People could do thier own individual post on how they done thiers and insert a link to it in their "judging entry post".


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Post 4 pics...one before rolling...one rolled but not cooked...one cooked but not sliced....and one cooked and sliced


----------



## erain (Jul 14, 2008)

yes,,,, great idea.... 3 pics i suggest though, unrolled with ingred,finished after smoke(to see how it held together), and sliced. also recipie, we also need to nail deadline to have post in, any rules...
seen a fatty in a loafpan this wknd. nothing personal to whoever but i dont think that constitutes being a fatty, rolled and shape must be self sustained. 
anything anyone else has needs to be thrown on the table today and everything set by tommorow so when weekend comes everyone on same page.

if we can just organize it a bit, i think there about 3-4 different posts rolling on this along with lots of suggestions and questions by members that not answered. above all, everybody have fun during the smoke,be safe, and good luck to all. lets see everybodys A game as this will be here to look at in future and down the road a new member who has never made a fatty is gonna look at it and hopefully be amazed!!!!

i was typing this and sent off and then seen rwc 565 suggetion for 4 pics, that work too. just need to set the criteria!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is the thread with all the FATTIE THROWDOWN info:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20048

thx
BBQG


----------

